# no sound from TV



## markmark (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi,
I've just bought a Panasonic SC-BTT 590 home theatre system to hook up with my new LG 42lw550T HDTV. I can't get any sound from the TV using the HDMI [ARC] terminals. I've tried changing the cable and have even swapped the amplifier unit so they are not faulty. The TV is on ARC mode.
I've now tried an optical cable which works but the sound is really puny compared to e.g. the DVD or tuner sounds[is this normal]. Also there is no sound coming from the central speaker with the TV or tuner, although the speaker works with the speaker test.
[By the way the iPod doesn't work either-I'm getting not supported on the display!]
could the TV be Faulty? Am I missing something. Has anyone any ideas?

Many thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

You have done a nice job of troubleshooting this ARC problem. What aps are you using on your TV that you want to listen to on your receiver? I am assuming it would be something like a Pandora or Slacker or maybe youtube. If you can't find a solution, then I would suggest getting a streaming media player like a Roku or Sony SMP200 or Apple TV. These are all about $100 or less these days. Check and see which aps are included with the player so you get what you really want/need. If you do solve the ARC problem, let us know so we can learn what the solution is.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Based on the specs it looks like the SC-BTT 590 is also ARC compatible, so this setup should work. For what purpose are you using the ARC function? I assume you are using either the TV tuner, or built-in TV apps (as mentioned in the 1st reply). Have using the built-in TV speakers for these functions? If so, do they sound ok?

You mention the center speaker not working when the system is connected to the TV. Are you sure the receiver is not set to a stereo mode, rather than one of the surround modes? 

Also, when you say it sounds "puny", what do you mean? Distorted, not loud enough? Do you get normal sound from the TV speakers when using the apps?

A faulty TV is a possibility here, since it sounds like you have tested your speaker system and found that it is fully functional, but it may also be a combination of settings on the TV and receiver causing your problems.


----------



## erazz (Oct 12, 2012)

Just a silly question, but are you using hdmi 1.4 or 1.4a cables? Earlier versions do NOT support the arc function of the tv or reciever.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

erazz said:


> Just a silly question, but are you using hdmi 1.4 or 1.4a cables? Earlier versions do NOT support the arc function of the tv or reciever.


I believe this only applies to the HDMI specification, not the cables themselves. Check out this post: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ill-more-reasons-why-all-hdmi-cable-same.html


----------

